
All you ever heard about graphics anti-aliasing is wrong - MaysonL
http://news.squeak.org/2010/06/03/all-you-ever-heard-about-graphics-anti-aliasing-is-wrong/
======
enygmata
How the Morphic3's techniques compare to the techniques applied in Cairo or
AGG, in performance terms?

------
not_an_alien
"Mine is better, but I'm not gonna show you why or how"

~~~
acqq
the post is not linking to the real article of the guy, which is on

<http://www.jvuletich.org/Morphic3/Morphic3-201006.html>

but to fully unneeded and uninformative second-hand writing on squeak.org, and
that's just wrong!

------
drcode
I think you can get arbitrarily close to his results, however, if you just
export at a higher resolution and then downsample the bitmap afterwards using
linear interpolation in GIMP/Photoshop.

But if you need high performance, an approach like this seems like a good
idea.

